

Ask HN: Sites similar to hothardware, anandtech but with server/blade specifics? - johng

Looking for sites that review hardware primarily aimed at the server space, rack servers, blade servers... I can't find any really good source.<p>Anyone know of some good sites? I've tried the following and they are all pretty bad:<p>serverwatch.com
infoworld.com
techworld.com
networkworld.com
pcworld.com
======
wmf
You won't find any. Most server hardware never gets sent out for review at
all, and the "tier 1" vendors only give hardware to tame reviewers like
InfoWorld. AnandTech does review whitebox servers on occasion, though.

------
johng
It's sad, most of the InfoWorld reviews only dig into Novice level stuff...
nothing as far as real good benchmarks, quirks, things they would change, etc.

